# Apache hängt sich auf



## Philipp2 (29. Nov. 2010)

Ich habe einen CentOS Webserver + ISPConfig mit Hilfe des HowTos (http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-centos-52-x86_64) installiert.
Es funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur leider hängt sich der Apache immer nach wenigen Minuten komplett auf.
Mit ps ax sehe ich das sehr viele httpd Prozesse laufen, mit netstat sehe ich ebenfalls einige httpd Prozesse laufen die auf CLOSE_WAIT stehen.
Mehr als den Apache neustarten bzw. zu killen und neu zu starten kann ich dann nicht mehr machen.
Ich habe momentan zwei Joomla Seiten laufen und die nur als Test, daher es sollte kein großer Ansturm auf diese sein.
Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?! 
Bin langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein.

Hier paar nützlich Infos:
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS)
PHP-Version: 5.2.10
Joomla 1.5.22
MySQL 5.0.77

httpd.conf:
<IfModule prefork.c>
StartServers       8
MinSpareServers    5
MaxSpareServers   20
ServerLimit      256
MaxClients       256
MaxRequestsPerChild  4000 (hab ich auch schon mal auf 10000 gestellt, hat nichts gebracht)
</IfModule>


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2010)

1) Welche genaue ispconfig version?
2) vserver oder physischer server?


----------



## Philipp2 (29. Nov. 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.3
Vserver (VMWare)

Glaube aber nicht das es mit dem ISPConfig zusammenhängt.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2010)

Schau mal bitte nach ob Du Dich mit den mysql Zugangsdaten die in der /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf Datei stehen bei mysql einloggen kannst.


----------



## Philipp2 (29. Nov. 2010)

ja komme ich rein.

hmm kann vielleicht doch was mit ispconfig zu tun haben.
hab grad im ispconfig panel paar punkte durchgeklickt und auf einmal habe ich wieder lauter close_wait prozesse bei netstat.
apache hat sich aber noch nicht aufgehängt, wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2010)

Schau mal ins globale apache error.log


----------



## Philipp2 (30. Nov. 2010)

Da stehen die selben Fehlermeldungen drinnen wie bei diesem Beitrag:
http://how2forge.net/forums/showthread.php?p=242745

Ich habe die dortigen Vorschläge ausprobiert, mal sehen ob er sich wieder aufhängt.


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2010)

Die Fehlermeldungen deuten darauf hin dass vlogger nicht richtig installiert ist.

Ich denjke das Hauptproblem ist,das Du ein Tutorial für ispconfig 2 genommen hast (welches inkompatibel mit ispconfig 3 ist) und dann ispconfig 3 installiert hast. Deine Systemkonfiguration ist also nicht für ispconfig 3 geeignet.

Ich empfehle Dir den rechner neu zu installieren und zwar mit dem richtigen Tutorial:

Für ISPConfig 3 und Centos 5.5. ist das dieses hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-5.5-x86_64-ispconfig-3


----------



## Philipp2 (1. Dez. 2010)

Ich habe die Configdateien testweise wieder auf Standard zurückgestellt, danach ISPConfig deinstalliert und alle Schritt des CentOS 5.5. + ISPConfig3 durchgenommen. Sieht alles ok aus, es kahmen keine Fehlermeldungen etc. trotzdem hängt er sich nach komplett neuer Einrichtung wieder auf.
Im error_log erscheint der selbe Fehler wie vorhin:



> Can't locate Date/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8) at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 148.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 148.
> piped log program ' /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" -d "/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd' failed unexpectedly
> Can't locate Date/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8) at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 148.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger line 148.


Wenn ich den vlogger über die shell starte kommt in etwa der gleiche Fehler:



> Can't locate Date/Format.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8) at /usr/sbin/vlogger line 147.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/vlogger line 147.


Der Vlogger wurde korrekt installiert, genauso wie im Howto beschrieben, verstehe nicht was das Problem ist.
Hast du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Philipp2 (1. Dez. 2010)

Ha.. folgendes hat gerade geholfen:
yum install perl-TimeDate

Damit ist zumindest mal der Fehler weg wenn man ihn über die Shell aufruft.
Mal sehen ob sich der Apache wieder aufhängt.


----------



## Philipp2 (2. Dez. 2010)

Das Problem dürfte gelöst sein, Apache hat sich nicht mehr aufgehängt, war also anscheinend wirklich nur der vlogger schuld bzw. das perl-TimeDate welches fehlte. 

Till Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, warst super schnell und hast mir echt geholfen!


----------

